# Subversion Server doesn't work over network [SOLVED]

## -leliel-

Hi folks,

I tried to set up a subversion server with this howto: http://rockfloat.com/howto/gentoo-subversion.html

Everything seems to work all right, but I can't checkout/import/do anything from another computer ... 

```
mbp17:~/Sites patrick$ svn import http://linuxbox/sf_ask -m "First Import"

subversion/libsvn_ra_dav/util.c:826: (apr_err=175002)

svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/sf_ask'

subversion/libsvn_ra_dav/util.c:296: (apr_err=175002)

svn: PROPFIND of '/sf_ask': could not connect to server (http://linuxbox)

mbp17:~/Sites patrick$ svn import svn://linuxbox/sf_ask -m "First Import"

subversion/svnserve/serve.c:1962: (apr_err=210005)

svn: No repository found in 'svn://linuxbox/sf_ask'

mbp17:~/Sites patrick$
```

The repository was created with svnadmin create and I also set the rights as described in the tutorial. Does anybody know what could be wrong here?

I also can't get any repository info with websvn.

Thanks a lot

----------

## dentharg

For working with Subversion via http you need a DAV extension on your webserver (for apache it is mod_dav IIRC).

For starters maybe you should setup a svnserver server available via svn:// protocol?

I think there already is a /etc/init.d/svnserve script but I need to check it.

Edit:

A sh*t. I've just saw that you're also trying svn://. But your error suggest that your configuration for svn:// is not proper, ie: path to repository is either wrong or not set up. Check it.

----------

## -leliel-

damn. One of the how-to's said I should create further repositories in /var/svn/repos ... but it should go to /var/svn ... seems to work now, thanks for the hint!

----------

## dentharg

Mark the topic with [SOLVED] if you have found a solution for your problem  :Wink: 

----------

## -leliel-

it's not completely solved yet.  :Wink: 

I can easily check my stuff out and locally commit to stuff, but this doesn't work from a remote machine. If I try to connect to svn://myuser@linuxbox neither subclipse nor the svn command line tool ask me for a password and simply say 'authentication failed'.

I worked with two different howtos and I really don't know any solution ...

here are some configs, hope somebody can help:

```
linuxbox patrick # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2 

APACHE2_OPTS="$APACHE2_OPTS -D PHP4 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SVN -D SVN_AUTHZ -D DAV -D DAV_FS -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D AUTH_PAM"
```

```
linuxbox patrick # cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.ssl-conf 

<IfDefine SVN> 

        <IfModule !mod_dav_svn.c> 

                LoadModule dav_svn_module       modules/mod_dav_svn.so 

        </IfModule> 

        <Location /svn/repos> 

                DAV svn 

                SVNPath /var/svn/repos

                AuthType Basic

                AuthName "Subversion repository"

                AuthUserFile /var/svn/conf/svnusers

                Require valid-user

                <IfModule mod_auth_pam.c> 

                        AuthPAM_Enabled on 

                        AuthType Basic 

                        AuthName "Subversion repository" 

                        SSLRequireSSL 

                        Require group svnusers 

                </IfModule>

                # For any operations other than these, require an authenticated user.

                 <LimitExcept GET PROPFIND OPTIONS REPORT>

                        Require valid-user

                 </LimitExcept>

        </Location> 

        <IfDefine SVN_AUTHZ> 

                <IfModule !mod_authz_svn.c> 

                        LoadModule authz_svn_module     modules/mod_authz_svn.so

                </IfModule> 

        </IfDefine> 

</IfDefine> 
```

```
linuxbox patrick # cat /etc/conf.d/svnserve 

# The commented variables in this file are the defaults that are used

# in the init-script.  You don't need to uncomment them except to

# customize them to different values.

# Options for svnserve

SVNSERVE_OPTS="--root=/var/svn"

# User and group as which to run svnserve

SVNSERVE_USER="apache"

SVNSERVE_GROUP="apache"
```

----------

## dentharg

Hmm...

did you have a read of this:

http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.serverconfig.httpd.html?

Looks like you have no settings for repos location in Apache...

----------

## -leliel-

hmm, nope. Thanks. I'll try.

----------

## -leliel-

well, it's a very curious behaviour ... I can checkout stuff from everywhere via svn://linuxbox... I can also view https://linuxbox/svn/repos/ (empty repository) but not https://linuxbox/svn/repos/sf_ask (not found). And I can't commit anything.  :Sad: 

----------

## dentharg

Hmm.. your links suggests that you're using multiple repository configuration, yes?

sf_ask repository is not available within repos storage since it's empty.

----------

## -leliel-

well, but it's not empty ...

```
linuxbox patrick # svn info svn://localhost/repos

Path: repos

URL: svn://localhost/repos

Repository Root: svn://localhost/repos

Repository UUID: 32059d94-0fb7-4d21-881e-9f884173ba1f

Revision: 0

Node Kind: directory

Last Changed Rev: 0

Last Changed Date: 2007-10-21 13:40:45 +0200 (Sun, 21 Oct 2007)

linuxbox patrick # svn info svn://localhost/repos/sf_ask

Path: sf_ask

URL: svn://localhost/repos/sf_ask

Repository Root: svn://localhost/repos/sf_ask

Repository UUID: 97992eb7-9f5d-4451-be8d-f1ffbfadbe8f

Revision: 1

Node Kind: directory

Last Changed Author: root

Last Changed Rev: 1

Last Changed Date: 2007-10-22 23:19:49 +0200 (Mon, 22 Oct 2007)
```

I don't understand ...

```
svnlook tree /var/svn/repos/

/

```

I think I can also create a repository in /var/svn/ but it should also work in repos ...

----------

## dentharg

/svn/repos/ is just repo storage, an ordinary directory.

You should svnadmin create repo for each of your projects in /svn/repos/.

/svn/repos IS NOT REPOSITORY in case of multirepository storage.

----------

## -leliel-

Like this:

```
svn create sf_ask /var/svn/repos
```

?

That's what I did ...

----------

## dentharg

should be:

```
svnadmin create /var/svn/repos/sf_ask
```

----------

## -leliel-

sorry, my fault.

this is the script I use to create a new repository:

```
#!/bin/bash

#

svnadmin create /var/svn/repos/$1

chown -R apache:svnusers /var/svn/repos/

chmod -R g-w /var/svn/repos/$1

chmod -R g+rw /var/svn/repos/$1/db

chmod -R g+rw /var/svn/repos/$1/locks
```

svnadmin command is correct.

svnlook tree works fine for /var/svn/repos/sf_ask, but I get 'Not found' on the https site.

----------

## dentharg

You have error in your config

For the <Location /svn/repos>

change SVNPath to SVNParentPath /var/svn/repos.

This is because you use MULTIPLE repository location and not SINGLE repository location.

----------

## -leliel-

works! Thank you.  :Smile: 

Going to test out authentication stuff later.

----------

## dentharg

Glad to be of service. Now mark the topic with [SOLVED]  :Wink: 

----------

